# BLUEWAVE all new "RS1"



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*Sorry :rotfl:.... But the boys at BLUEWAVE want to keep her under wraps until Friday. She is sitting in my booth waiting to be un wrapped !!!!!:dance:*

*She is nothing like anything you have ever seen from the guys in Oklahoma !!!*


----------



## FlKeysMike (Jan 7, 2013)

Cat hull?


----------



## Humble Fisherman (Sep 28, 2011)

Texas Tunnel Vee?


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like a flat bottom to me! Lol


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Either a cat or a bass boat with center console.


----------



## sheldonasvoboda (Apr 23, 2015)

bluewave extreme


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

sheldonasvoboda said:


> bluewave extreme


 That would be my guess, a VERY fast Purebay.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

RS = Really Shallow?


----------



## bigrebar (Oct 31, 2012)

I own an old blue wave, that RS on mine is "Really Slow"!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Rally sport

Looks like a fast version to me.


----------



## dukhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

Blue Wave had an Extreme line, 220 Extreme back around 2006, extended front casting deck, etc. It's already been mentioned but I'm guessing sit down center console tournament style boat. Danny, Josh....any teasers?


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

A Tiburon that avoids banks?


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

"The next *step* in bay boat evolution"
Hmmm....sounds like a stepped hull Purebay to me.
The "S" in RS1 stands for step is my guess.
That will be sweet.
My 2400 Purebay with 250H.O. will touch 60...a stepped hull with a 300 will probably break 70....


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

My lips are sealed.
Maybe Danny will throw us a bone!?!



dukhunter said:


> Blue Wave had an Extreme line, 220 Extreme back around 2006, extended front casting deck, etc. It's already been mentioned but I'm guessing sit down center console tournament style boat. Danny, Josh....any teasers?


----------



## sheldonasvoboda (Apr 23, 2015)

A 300 that breaks 70!!!!! Is that a milestone? Maybe I'm missing something


----------



## dukhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

LIVIN said:


> My lips are sealed.
> Maybe Danny will throw us a bone!?!


Just let it go!!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

its Friday dangit


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

bjmillet said:


> A Tiburon that avoids banks?


:rotfl:


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I'm guessing a go fast shallow water like an SCB.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*Well, here she is still under wraps down at the show.*

*But wait..... What do I see peeking out under the cover ????:dance:*


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

Hey!
I got something right!
Do I win the boat? :dance:


----------



## txredfish1007 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Stepped?*



battleredtexan said:


> Hey!
> I got something right!
> Do I win the boat? :dance:


Can someone tell me the benefit or point to this?


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

txredfish1007 said:


> Can someone tell me the benefit or point to this?


Here is an article explaining some of the benefits of stepped hulls....
http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/stepped-hull-benefits


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

txredfish1007 said:


> Can someone tell me the benefit or point to this?


 It's to catch fisherman.


----------



## txredfish1007 (Aug 4, 2014)

*I think...*



Stuart said:


> It's to catch fisherman.


The "Fisherman" have all sold their blue waves and bought Haynies!!!

ROTFLMAO


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Credit union loan officers across the state are rubbing their hands together and licking their chops. They probably sponsored the new design.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mt. Houston Marine said:


> *Well, here she is still under wraps down at the show.*
> 
> *But wait..... What do I see peeking out under the cover ????:dance:*


 remove the cover


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Seriously though. The Scream and Fly site has some of THE fastest outboard boats on the planet and I don't see stepped hulls on many, if any of them. I don't think it hurts anything, but who knows if it really helps?


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

I don't pretend to be a boat engineer but a lot of high end (and fast) boat builders have bay boats with stepped hulls.
SCB, FatCat, Contender, Yellowfin, Barker....
Some others not necessarily known for speed also like Pathfinder, Nauticstar, and Dargel.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Article on stepped hulls - pros/cons - FYI

http://www.soundingsonline.com/boat-shop/on-powerboats/287360-the-stepped-hull-has-come-of-age


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

C.Hern5972 said:


> remove the cover


No Kidding...I'm guilty of refreshing this thread all day just waiting to see what it is!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Mike45 said:


> No Kidding...I'm guilty of refreshing this thread all day just waiting to see what it is!


Lol me too. Hurry up already


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

It's Friday right? I'll see it Sunday in person


----------



## FlKeysMike (Jan 7, 2013)

Is it the angle of the photo or does it look like a pad vee or something along those lines?


----------



## Get'n Jiggy (Dec 11, 2015)

:ac550:


----------



## Get'n Jiggy (Dec 11, 2015)

:cheers:


----------



## Get'n Jiggy (Dec 11, 2015)

:dance:


----------



## Get'n Jiggy (Dec 11, 2015)

:walkingsm

76K


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

What size motor? BluewaveSCB? 76K


----------



## Get'n Jiggy (Dec 11, 2015)

300 spitt'nZuki


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Mt. Houston Marine said:


> * She is nothing like anything you have ever seen from the guys in Oklahoma !!!*


The photos posted aren't very descriptive, but this looks like a standard Blue Wave design with the only notable change being the step-hull. Would you agree, Mt. Houston, or can you give us the full sales pitch?



skeeter77346 said:


> Article on stepped hulls - pros/cons - FYI
> http://www.soundingsonline.com/boat-shop/on-powerboats/287360-the-stepped-hull-has-come-of-age


This ^^^ is a good review of the result of the stepped design.


----------



## Get'n Jiggy (Dec 11, 2015)

Only 12 being made this year...


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Todd, as usual very good article indeed!

Thanks for sharing, I have been in both, offshore and inshore models.



skeeter77346 said:


> Article on stepped hulls - pros/cons - FYI
> 
> http://www.soundingsonline.com/boat-shop/on-powerboats/287360-the-stepped-hull-has-come-of-age


----------



## sheldonasvoboda (Apr 23, 2015)

only 12 huh? whats all that about?


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*OK Guys !!!!!*

*Sorry for the delay in posting some more pics. Here is the Purebay RS1 that we have down at the show. She is a 23 Step Hull. I haven't had a chance to run one yet, but the boys from Bluewave said they ran her mid to upper 60's. She needs some prop testing to see what we can get out of her...:dance:*

*This is not just a revamped Purebay. Everything about the hull is different. The electronics are "state of the art". You can operate all functions of the boat "livewells, lights, horn..." from the Garmin that is flush mounted on an acrylic dash. You can also activate all of these functions from your phone. Note the picture under the dash of the rigging. This is definitely your daddy's Bluewave !!!!!*


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*This is the one under the dash...*


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

That looks bad ***. Danny, i will come see you this week.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Very good looking ride. Can you share any pricing data?


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

good looking boat. i like the idea of the clear bait well. we tried something like that a few years back. we found that the sun killed the bait quicker with the window.


----------



## Get'n Jiggy (Dec 11, 2015)

There are two boats in town. 

One with 250 yamahammer other with 300 spitt'n Zuki 

I like the Zuki better but I like the paint scheme that has the yams 

Lots of good looking boats.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

WOW! Bluewave sure has come a long ways over the years.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

man thats a pretty boat . . . . . . . . itch itch itch . . . .


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm guessing the wiring system is specific to this new model as it has to have a screen to control it and guessing on this model blue wave integrated it to the Garmin vs to one of their own CZone screen? Will this be an option on all models?

www.g-spotservices.com


----------

